# How to open or extract setup BIN files????



## delababa

Hey guyz...I want to know how to open or extract BIN setup files...

Itz like this 
Setup 1 bin
Setup 2 Bin
Setup 3 bin
Setup 4 bin

All together itz like 3 gb

I tried some ways but cannot do so......Im not a IT Specialist so pls give me a simple way....
I hope u will reply to this....


----------



## koala

What game is it?

Bin files are usually handled by the installation exe. You shouldn't need to do anything manually to extract them.


----------



## delababa

its dragon age 2....i have downloaded it via torrent...but when i mount the image and run the setup nothing is happening....i can see 4 seup bin files there....


----------



## delababa

hey guyz its not installing when using deamon tools....but from magic iso i have opened the iso image and i ran the setup.exe...its running but won't install when i click install....it says Isdone.dll missing and i cannot read the other words...its like chinese...i have installed isdone.dll but when im goin to register it through command prompt it says isdone.dll was loaded but DIIR Entrypoint something like that missing...what should i do????


----------



## koala

Please read the forum rules. We don't offer any support for torrents or illegal activities.

Dragon Age 2 is available to buy online or in your local shops.

Scan your computer for viruses.

Thread closed.


----------

